# Peaches and Pigs, Kennesaw, GA



## nmayeux

As a new member, I just wanted to see if anyone might be attending this event.  It is a non sactioned event (practice for next year), but it will be conducted under KCBS rules.  My wife and I will be competing, and selling dinner on Saturday evening before the concert.  It would be nice to meet fellow smokers!


----------



## cajunsmoker

when is the event Noah?  I used to live in Norcross/Lilburn area.  Would kind of like to visit.


----------



## nmayeux

The contest is August 11th and 12th.  Well have plenty of food, beer, and bourbon if you want to give a hand.  Probably boil some mudbugs friday night.  PM me if you decide to come on up.  Never miss a chance to party with a fellow [email protected]$$.


----------



## cajunsmoker

On that weekend, Wife and best friend wish to eat at Craig's BBQ http://www.johntedge.com/writing/sou...lly_exerpt.php
 in DeValls Bluff, Ark and continue on to Memphis for some sort of scullduggery :roll: and as it is their birthday trip, I guess I'll let them pick the agenda 8) 

I really need to get to Atlanta though, I want some Shrimp and Chicken Hunan from The North China Restaurant at the corner of Jimmy Carter Blvd and Rockbridge Rd.  It is the best S-it in the world.


----------



## cajunsmoker

Are you still cooking this event Noah?

May wind up in the big A that weekend after all!


----------



## nmayeux

Yeah, we'll be cooking.  You can help if you want, or just sit around and drink beer...  If I had known you and the wife were coming, I'd have had a couple of extra t-shirs made.  But stop by, and watch the fun as this will be my first real contest.  No telling what might happen...


----------



## cajunsmoker

Hey Noah,

Not sure if I'll be that way or not.  Thought that weekend was the wife's birthday trip, but that is this weekend (8/04-8/06). :D 

If I can get a Buddy to share the driving, I may wind up in Atlanta next weekend. (8/11-8/13) 8) .

I wouldn't just sit around and drink beer, I'd earn my keep.


----------



## nmayeux

We will need all the help we can get!  I can't say that things are very well organized at this point...  We will do a practice run this weekend with chicken thighs and a whole brisket, as these are the two catagories that I need the most practice.  I usually smoke whole chickens, and I like to do the brisket flats.  Anyway, the main goal is to have fun, and avoid a DQ!


----------



## cajunsmoker

About time to hear a report from the Nauti-Que 8)


----------



## nmayeux

Hey guys,
Its been a long weekend, and for our first contest it was a great learning experience.  First, we scored third place in pulled pork, but  don't know where we stand as far as the rest of the catagories (a little confusion at the end).  It rained at turn-in time, and our lack of experience really showed preparing our chicken and rib boxes.  Our pork box looked pretty good, and our brisket would have been great if it had been pulled out of the cooler a little earlier.  (I was expecting it to get stuck as some point:( )  Anyway, we had a great time, and I will post some pics this week.  Also, this is the last time I try to do one of these things by myself!;)


----------



## nmayeux

Here are a few pics, and in one, I'm not winking at you!  The damn sun was in my face!  Enjoy!


----------



## nmayeux

A couple more for fun...


----------



## nmayeux

OK, a little food...  Please don't judge as its my first time, and it was raining buckets!:(


----------



## cajunsmoker

Looks like it went pretty good to me Noah 8) .

Sorry about the having to do it by yourself part. :oops:


----------



## cajunsmoker

Oh by the way,  you *are* a furry redneck ain't you :mrgreen:


----------



## tommy c

Welcome home Noah! The food looks great to me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and more important...You had a great time :D  I've finally had a chance to post all of my pictures, so take a look around. Also I've posted a chili recipe under the ''sides'' catagory, so check that out too.


----------



## doug123

Noah, that food looks good to me :!:  :D


----------



## Dutch

Noah, If nothing else, you learned what not to do for next time. Great looking pic's on the food, I sure wouldn't turn it down!!


----------



## nmayeux

A few more pics!


----------



## nmayeux

And some more...


----------



## nmayeux

Enough already?


----------



## bob-bqn

Noah you've got me drooling all over the place. :D 

That's prize winning Q for sure. 8)


----------



## cheech

That looks great,

I can see why you scored so well 

Great job


----------

